# Sorrow



## dbyrd (Apr 2, 2007)

Can't help myself, I am an avid animal lover!


----------



## Torus34 (Apr 5, 2007)

In a similar vein;

"I met a traveller from an antique land,
Who said--"Two vast and trunkless legs of stone
Stand in the desart....Near them, on the sand, 
Half sunk a shattered visage lies, whose frown,
And wrinkled lip, and sneer of cold command, 
Tell that its sculptor well those passions read 
Which yet survive, stamped on these lifeless things, 
The hand that mocked them, and the heart that fed;

And on the pedestal, these words appear:

My name is Ozymandias, King of Kings, 
Look on my Works, ye Mighty, and despair! 

Nothing beside remains. 
Round the decay 
Of that colossal Wreck, boundless and bare 
The lone and level sands stretch far away."

Shelly


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 11, 2007)

Very moving, dbyrd.  And an absolutely stellar shot to go with the words.


----------

